# Anyone been down Pike Island?



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I really thought I was gonna get a lot of fishing in this summer, sadly that did not happen, got busy with a bunch of other stuff.

Anyone been down there lately? I haven't hit it since early June. I plan to hit it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I WISH I could find some time to get down there & fish the Cumberland & Montgomery pools,,,,,, temps are dropping,,, just might be able to find some sauger.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, there are only 2 possibilities, either nobody is fishing it, or they are slammin fish and keeping their mouth shut...lol


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

It's the first one....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hatchetman said:


> It's the first one....


Pretty sad, fall used to be packed down there. Would catch a mixed bag every trip, and that was part of the fun. Ya never knew what ya had on the end of your line until you brought it in. It boggles my mind what has happened to the river over the past 8-10 years.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

I choose option #3......fishing.......but not catching. A couple pools below Pike Island. Water temp is starting to cool down.....mid 60's.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I hit Pike Island Saturday afternoon before the Ohio State game with my wife. Water was up some but good clarity. Emerald shiners where everywhere near the bank. Had a number of hits on creek chubs but couldnt put a hook in anything. Ended up catching 1 perch (wife had to get a pic) and lost a nice smallmouth on a swimbait. Will give it another try in the next few days.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Been down there a couple times in the last week. Picking off a few sauger and walleye. Been getting a number of short strikes but the ones that are eating are really choking it down.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

We've been out about 4 times in the last couple weeks during the day. 1 trip we caught a few sauger and walleyes. Next trip a couple saugeyes. One trip 1 smallmouth trolling nothing else. Last Wednesday fishing.......but not catching, but didn't get skunked partner caught a beast of a sheephead last troll of afternoon. Fishing. A couple pools below Pike Island. Water temp is starting to cool down....56*. I think you may be on to the pattern darker the better. I'm too old to be out in the dark anymore. Nice yellow perch we catch a few by accident every year. Keep after them, haha


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Buckeye,,,, next time you go down, maybe I can go too????
The Wifee, is finally home from Hospital, & she seems to be doing pretty good,,,, AMEN! Fingers Crossed.
I'd love to go,,,,, anywhere,,,,, specially kick back on a OR bank somewhere.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Doboy said:


> Hey Buckeye,,,, next time you go down, maybe I can go too????
> The Wifee, is finally home from Hospital, & she seems to be doing pretty good,,,, AMEN! Fingers Crossed.
> I'd love to go,,,,, anywhere,,,,, specially kick back on a OR bank somewhere.


Heck yeah man. I probably wont be down for a couple weeks. We just closed on a place out at Piedmont and the next couple weekend I will be out there doing work. I will send ya a PM next time I plan to head down.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Went tonight and had 4 bites and lost 2 but landed the one that counted. It was PACKED but didn't see much caught.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fished it Friday night, place was packed and not much going on until dark. The crowd thinned out and the fish moved in. Ended up with over 20 fish, only 2 walleye in the bunch and some dandy sauger. 3 over 18”, yes, they were sauger. All caught on a green/white swim bait on a fairly fast retrieve for this time of year and all are still swimming. ( unless someone else got ‘em later) 
It was almost like the “old days” down there, at least for a few hours.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Jarnos123 said:


> Fished it Friday night, place was packed and not much going on until dark. The crowd thinned out and the fish moved in. Ended up with over 20 fish, only 2 walleye in the bunch and some dandy sauger. 3 over 18”, yes, they were sauger. All caught on a green/white swim bait on a fairly fast retrieve for this time of year and all are still swimming. ( unless someone else got ‘em later)
> It was almost like the “old days” down there, at least for a few hours.


 Yeah, I have noticed the few times I have been down there that many of the guys arent interested in staying after it gets dark. Most of the time, thats when I show up.


----------

